# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  3d printer wanted

## seba00

Hello!
So i am buying 3d printer in the budget around 7000 euro +-.
Printer can be used.
I am open to any offer! 
I come from Slovenia, Europe, and i am prepeare to pay for aditional shipping costs!

Have a great day!

----------


## Mjolinor

It may help if you said where you were in your profile.

----------


## fedupspacemonkey

I have a mdx -20 for sale on eBay at the moment start price is £750

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...186256&alt=web

----------


## elawav07

I have an Aurora3D Z603 3d printer. 
Can make true-to-life and high-resolution models and objects.

----------


## Geoff

> I have an Aurora3D Z603 3d printer. 
> Can make true-to-life and high-resolution models and objects.


No, sorry these are not good printer  I bought one and it's probably the worst one i've ever bought. Do not buy an aurora z603, nor any Aurora.

----------


## Mjolinor

> No, sorry these are not good printer  I bought one and it's probably the worst one i've ever bought. Do not buy an aurora z603, nor any Aurora.


Care to elucidate? They look fine from the images around the place.

----------


## Geoff

> Care to elucidate? They look fine from the images around the place.


Cheap moulded plastic parts, in fact everything on it is cheap cheap cheap, the motors included (and they are hard wired steppers too.. :/)

No support. And I mean none.

It does NOT take 1.75mm filament, the jhead supplied is for 3mm and they do not supply a pushfit for the tubing..

oh they don't supply tubing either..

in fact please dont make me go on, I really regretted spending $500 on it.

----------


## Nya_Ko3D

Hello, I posted up that I'm selling my 3D printer here in the forum, It comes as a bundle and works perfectly. Here is the link. http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...anner-Programs

----------


## info

For larger ones or small ones?
If you want small ones, I suggest you this one 
*high quality Creator pro 3D printer for sale dual nozzle*http://www.wercan.com/competitive-price-high-quality-creator-pro-3d-printer-for-sale-dual-nozzle-p-6134.html

----------

